# Real Fur on a Fursuit?



## IFtheRavehound (Mar 29, 2013)

I've seen a few people making forum threads about fursuits made from the hides of actual animals. Most of the time, this gets a hell of a lot of backlash from the constantly rump troubled furs. I am perfectly okay with this, and have even considered it myself. So I thought I'd share my opinions and tips on that.


A fursuit made of actual wolf/fox/bear etc. would be pretty cool. If done right, it could make for a _*VERY *_epic looking fursuit. But there are two major problems. 

One: Good, quality animal fur is pretty expensive. It would take the costs the construction of a fursuit way higher than normal. (and they're already kinda on the expensive side) It wouldn't leave a lot of room for mistakes like faux fur does. And it's more likely to get matted. So I would only recommend an experienced fursuit maker do this. In addition to obtaining the fur, if you don't wanna buy it from a hide dealer, you could hunt the animal yourself. However this would be super hard and time consuming. Hunting is not easy and requires patience. Once you have your critter caught, you could either pay to have it skinned or skin it yourself. Either way, kind of more something a richer fur would do.

Two: *HOLY SHIT BABY JESUS THAT WOULD BE HOT. *Fursuit are already hot. And fur on an actual animal is made to keep them warm. So that plus all that foam? And if you're using the balaclava method, you're dead. Prepare your anus to overheat. This is the thing I worry the most about in a real fur fursuit. Unless you have made the head to where you can have one or more fans in it.

A lot of furs say "YOU REALLY WANT PETA ON OUR TAILS?!" You're really more worried about a company that can't touch you and no one takes seriously versus the psychos on the internet who have actually made attempts and succeeded at hurting furries? And you could easily get a restraining order against the members of PETA if they're harassing you.

Some furs say "YOU'RE GONNA GET BEATEN UP AT A CONVENTION" So I guess furries really don't accept others' opinions...Have fun with your little assault charge for beating up an innocent fursuiter, moron. Plus, beating up that fursuiter won't bring that fox back.

There's nothing wrong with hunting as long as the animal is killed painlessly and humanely. Also if it isn't in excess or disturbing a family (killing a mother or baby). 

I'm seriously not surprised "yiffing", people who actually have sex with their pets, fetishes, and CUB ART isn't nearly as controversial as this.

But back to the point, if you wanna make a fursuit from real fur, go for it! There are tons of hide traders over the web and I'm sure you can find one in your state. Just be aware of the cost and overheating!

And the rage of booty bothered furs.


And BEFORE you assume "TROLL TROLL TROLL OMG TROLL", I'm not. I'm just a fur with an opinion different from your's.

Just because we don't see eye-to-eye, doesn't mean I'm trolling


----------



## Teal (Mar 29, 2013)

No, you would die in a suit made of real fur. However some use it for small markings or accents.
Also I do believe your trolling.


----------



## Jaseface (Mar 29, 2013)

I cant see the point of the whole thing being made out of real fur for a few reasons.  
First, Real fur hide doesn't breath and it would get extremely hot really fast.  Just wearing my head to get used to it is very hot and its 60 degrees outside so I couldn't dare think of how hot real fur could get.
Second, The price of real fur verses faux fur is far more expensive.
Third, I also think real fur would be harder to maintain and keep clean.
I won't stop anyone who wants to use real fur but I would like to strongly urge to think about it. Take all the factors in such especially your own safety if anyone does make a full suit from real fur.  I still have my opinions on the matter but I won't push them on others.


----------



## Dokid (Mar 29, 2013)

Resl fur is only good for small details. There was some crazy chick one year who wanted a fursuit made of real fur. Not only would you over heat almost instantly, you would need so much money for all the materials. 

All in all, its a terrible dangerous idea.


----------



## Fallowfox (Mar 29, 2013)

Real fur is both inferior for the intended job and wrapped up in a complex of moral issues. 

I personally view wanting to wear a real animal, when there are alternatives available which are not just viable but more durable cheaper softer and colourful materials, as sick.


----------



## Dokid (Mar 29, 2013)

Fallowfox said:


> Real fur is both inferior for the intended job and wrapped up in a complex of moral issues.
> 
> I personally view wanting to wear a real animal, when there are alternatives available which are not just viable but more durable cheaper softer and colourful materials, as sick.



Personally the only real fur i have is tails. They're almost always thrown out and are considered useless. I rather take it than let it go into a landfill.


----------



## IFtheRavehound (Mar 29, 2013)

Teal said:


> No, you would die in a suit made of real fur. However some use it for small markings or accents.
> Also I do believe your trolling.


Yes, yes. Because my differ in opinion is always trolling. Leave those accusations on deviantArt, darling.


----------



## Dokid (Mar 29, 2013)

IFtheRavehound said:


> Yes, yes. Because my differ in opinion is always trolling. Leave those accusations on deviantArt, darling.



The reason why people think you trolling is that you've been posting somewhat stupid posts in necro threads and such. Just lurk a bit more and you'll find threads like this that have already been discussed and why it's such a terrible idea.


----------



## Teal (Mar 29, 2013)

Only trolls put "I'm not trolling" in their posts.



IFtheRavehound said:


> *But back to the point, if you wanna make a fursuit from real fur, go for it! *There are tons of hide traders over the web and I'm sure you can find one in your state. Just be aware of the cost and overheating!


 Don't go around posting this, newbies see it and then get a bad idea.


----------



## IFtheRavehound (Apr 1, 2013)

Teal said:


> Only trolls put "I'm not trolling" in their posts.
> 
> Don't go around posting this, newbies see it and then get a bad idea.



That really the best defense you can come up with? I'm not gonna not say anything because newbies might get a bad idea. Seriously?


----------



## IFtheRavehound (Apr 1, 2013)

Dokid said:


> The reason why people think you trolling is that you've been posting somewhat stupid posts in necro threads and such. Just lurk a bit more and you'll find threads like this that have already been discussed and why it's such a terrible idea.



I don't think you guys fully read these forum threads you disagree with.


----------



## Kalmor (Apr 1, 2013)

IFtheRavehound said:


> I don't think you guys fully read these forum threads you disagree with.


Excuse me? Hm?

Anyway, yeah, real fur on fursuits is going to cause more problems than it solves. If you really want quality/realism then go for the more expensive/top of the range faux fur.


----------



## Dokid (Apr 1, 2013)

IFtheRavehound said:


> I don't think you guys fully read these forum threads you disagree with.



We do, or at least I do. There are several threads that are about this and like I said before, that tell why this is an awful idea.

There are many gullible people who will go and use faux fur that will not only last for a shorter amount of time, but will also possibly cause them harm. We really don't want to spread that around. Much like how some beginner suit makers keep the duct tape on their heads after furring.

Which is another extremely unhealthy and terrible thing to do.

I'm also saying that you should lurk a bit more so that you know that things like this haven't been discussed over and over.


----------



## Ozriel (Apr 1, 2013)

IFtheRavehound said:


> That really the best defense you can come up with? I'm not gonna not say anything because newbies might get a bad idea. Seriously?



Because we already have a sticky discussing the use of real fur on a fursuit and the negative implications it may have on the wearer. 
Please do not come into these forums and acting like an insufferable newb, because it means I get to send you on a nice long FAF Vacation...or infract you.


----------



## Lorethian (Aug 23, 2018)

Um, I take issue with your definition of "yiffing" as "people who have sex with their pets".  That's not even remotely what it is, it's simply type-fucking.  Are you serious?

And yeah, I know this post is years old.  I just randomly googled if real fur is used in suits, and this is one of the first results.  Don't care if the OP won't see, don't care I'm necro-ing.  Just couldn't sit by while the good, clean, wholesome name of "Yiff" was disparaged


----------



## Mr.Mentlegen (Aug 23, 2018)

That’s definitely not real Fur .
Unless you are very rich or they won’t use real fur 
Actually, when I first saw them make fursuit on YouTube,I thought they used carpet .


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Aug 23, 2018)

Real fur is very expensive; and an animal was also killed for it, so just.. don't.


----------



## KILL.MAIM.KILL (Aug 23, 2018)

Wouldn't it stink?


----------



## Joni (Aug 23, 2018)




----------



## Kebechet (Aug 23, 2018)

There's a guy local to me who has posted shit on youtube and facebook in the past about how he likes to bang goats, thinks there's no issue with bestiality, and wants a "real" fursuit. 

The local community has largely shunned him. He was so open about the "real" fur thing, that a local radio station reported on it, and local furries started speaking out against it.... After that he started backtracking hard, erasing posts, and claiming he never said anything about either of those topics... but we all know better. 

Moral of the story is don't be a creepy mofo, everyone will remember it, and no one likes creepy mofos except other creepy mofos.


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Aug 25, 2018)

KILL.MAIM.KILL said:


> Wouldn't it stink?


Yeah. ☺


----------



## CertifiedCervine (Aug 25, 2018)

While the general concept of having real fur for a fur suit sounds cool, I think that trying to upkeep it would be a nightmare


----------



## Elliot Manowar (Sep 5, 2018)

Please leave. No amount of "It's my opinion" is going to keep you away from the fact that you are supporting murder and animal cruelty.


----------



## TabbyTomCat (Sep 12, 2018)

This thread will be locked due to 5 years necro.

I'm fine with leather and fur as it's byproduct of meat production.
Actually lot of rabbit pelt ends up in waste because there is not as much use for real fur today as amount of rabbits grown for the table.
However raw pelt needs some effort to be turned into sewing material. It's heavy and hot as hell. I have a classic rabbit fur hat. I don't wear that unless it's -10C or 0F because it's too hot.


----------



## Flumpor (Sep 12, 2018)

IFtheRavehound said:


> *HOLY SHIT BABY JESUS THAT WOULD BE HOT. * you're dead


I think you answered your own question. You don't need to add anything, fur and hide gets insanely hot and you would either suffocate or get a heatstroke if worn for about 20-30 minutes, and I am not even talking about in the sun, also in winter your own body heat and sweat should make a good airflow nearly impossible. if you ever wore a leather armband you know that even that thing in summer can be enough to give your burn marks on your wrist.
Also the maintenence would be insane, real leather easily gets coarse and dries out and I can't even imagine the smell if not cleaned properly and regularly.

The impracticality, actual danger and moral issues would prevent me from ever even considering a suit made out of real animal fur and hide. Sure you could make a tail or something and I guess that's your choice, but please don't make a suit or head for the safety of yourself.


----------



## Fallowfox (Sep 12, 2018)

Wow...a 5 year necro.


----------



## Faexie (Sep 30, 2018)

I'm not a fan of people who kill animals (or pay others to do it) for enjoyment, tbh


----------



## Slytherin Umbreon (Sep 30, 2018)

Fallowfox said:


> Wow...a 5 year necro.


You know, all this talk of X-year Necros is really making me want to find the first post on FAF -3-

"Wanna Yiff? OwO"


----------



## CertifiedCervine (Oct 1, 2018)

Some of the oldest threads I’ve seen go back to 2005, 13 years ago
Sometimes I wonder what it would be like to meet some of the regulars from years ago
-3-


----------



## Sunburst_Odell (Oct 1, 2018)

This thread turned into a necro-topic so while we're on that topic, I always feel weird looking at old threads. Thinking, "look at all these users. They're all gone, moved on." It's kinda creepy to me, like walking into an abandoned house and looking at pictures of the ones who once lived there.

...Or maybe I just read into it too much


----------



## CertifiedCervine (Oct 1, 2018)

Sunburst_Odell said:


> This thread turned into a necro-topic so while we're on that topic, I always feel weird looking at old threads. Thinking, "look at all these users. They're all gone, moved on." It's kinda creepy to me, like walking into an abandoned house and looking at pictures of the ones who once lived there.
> 
> ...Or maybe I just read into it too much


I’ve kinda felt that too, but sometimes intrigue is mixed in with that feeling


----------



## FluffleHusky (Oct 10, 2018)

Sunburst_Odell said:


> This thread turned into a necro-topic so while we're on that topic, I always feel weird looking at old threads. Thinking, "look at all these users. They're all gone, moved on." It's kinda creepy to me, like walking into an abandoned house and looking at pictures of the ones who once lived there.
> 
> ...Or maybe I just read into it too much


That's a very apt way to put it. I feel that all too well. To add to that, it's like being in that house, seeing the pictures, and hearing the ghostly (sometimes very ass backwards) opinions from the past... spooky!

Real talk though, I always found that necroing older posts sometimes gets unnecessary hate. Like... unless the topic is time sensitive to the year ago it was, I don't see anything wrong with bringing up older topics, especially if theres something you wanna say. 

....You won't catch me necroing, because I don't wanna deal with the backlash, but it was always amusing to me.


----------



## modfox (Oct 10, 2018)

i have been here since 2016 woo i have no life


----------



## FluffleHusky (Oct 10, 2018)

modfox said:


> i have been here since 2016 woo i have no life


I mean, 2016 wasn't that long ago.


----------



## modfox (Oct 10, 2018)

FluffleHusky said:


> I mean, 2016 wasn't that long ago.


yeah it was at leased for me.... lived in 3 different places since then and had like 5 friends come and go and also lived in another country for a year in 2017


----------



## FluffleHusky (Oct 10, 2018)

modfox said:


> yeah it was at leased for me.... lived in 3 different places since then and had like 5 friends come and go and also lived in another country for a year in 2017


Whew! Yeah, I guess with that much happening, it would see like a long time! Sorry


----------

